# culture stone barrel arch



## Stone (Mar 23, 2009)

> Love the look, but I would have gone with artificial stone for that one.
> 
> I would feel insecure of the weigh of such a big arch. If a stone were to fall on somebody's head, I always hope is an artificial one!!


The interior designer picked the stone and I'm not worried about it falling because you would have to chisel it off. My complaint , which fell on deaf ears, was that this could never have been done with real full thickness stone which this is supposed to replicate. Here is another view of this "Butler's Pantry" which shows the arch which would never stay up in the real world.


----------

